# Pihl Crew



## 68 Automag (May 12, 2009)

Anyone else watch the Pihl crew barking at each other last night? Made me chuckle a little bit.


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR (May 12, 2009)

They are definitely the rowdiest group on the show.


----------



## JCBearss (May 12, 2009)

Quote of the week

"Wouldn't be much of a fight"
Levi Brown

ROFLMAO


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 12, 2009)

Yup levi has fighting credentials


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 12, 2009)

their ruff and mike gets mad going tell them off ?? and ok just show up its ok and we think they will get the hook:jawdrop: tom trees


----------



## turnkey4099 (May 13, 2009)

Acted like a bunch of grade school kids. Standing around jawing at each other when all that was needed was for one person to pick up a saw and make one cut to sort out the problem.

Harry K


----------



## Rookie1 (May 13, 2009)

I thought there was going to be a fight beween someone.That Scroggins dude could have been in a couple too. That was the most entertaining part of any episode.


----------



## wvlogger (May 13, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> I thought there was going to be a fight beween someone.That Scroggins dude could have been in a couple too. That was the most entertaining part of any episode.



man i tell yaeh catfish (lealand) was read to go


----------



## shadow745 (May 14, 2009)

IMO Lealand appears to be a lazy prick that can do nothing other than run the equipment he does. Probably never ran a saw a day in his life. And I'd be willing to bet he's just another mouthy puss that could do NOTHING to any of the guys on that site. Just all mouth and ugly as hell to boot. Later!


----------



## wvlogger (May 14, 2009)

shadow745 said:


> IMO Lealand appears to be a lazy prick that can do nothing other than run the equipment he does. Probably never ran a saw a day in his life. And I'd be willing to bet he's just another mouthy puss that could do NOTHING to any of the guys on that site. Just all mouth and ugly as hell to boot. Later!



i think the same scroggings would have killed him :blob5:


----------

